
Ask HN: Looking for the startup that's working on a video platform for bots - victor9000
I ran into a link about a month back of a startup that was building what looked like a twitch for IoT bots.  They had a bunch of tools for streaming from raspberry pi, etc, and sold kits.  I&#x27;ve been looking all morning for it to no avail, does it ring a bell to anyone?
======
victor9000
Found it! [https://letsrobot.tv](https://letsrobot.tv)

